# Aspen burl sphere



## Barb (Mar 26, 2021)

Because of @trc65 I had to try my hand at making a sphere. It's 2.7" in diameter. Unlike Tim, I don't think I'll become addicted to making them lol. It's not perfect but it's close enough for me. :)

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 6


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 26, 2021)

It looks great,nice job barb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Mar 26, 2021)

I really need to proof my pics before I post. These are pretty blurry.


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 26, 2021)

I better go have my eyes checked,cuz the pics look good to me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 26, 2021)

Very nice. Especially for your first!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 26, 2021)

Really nice work Barb! Pics look good to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65 (Mar 26, 2021)

Great job Barb! Reply nice looking sphere with a great piece of wood. 

You really need to turn a few more, just to get your methodology down.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 26, 2021)

Better than I could do!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 26, 2021)

They look blurry to me too!! Oh wait the eye dr today said I have cataracts in both eyes so don't take my view of it.

ABB - Aspen Burl Ball

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 26, 2021)

Looks pretty sweet

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Mar 26, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> They look blurry to me too!! Oh wait the eye dr today said I have cataracts in both eyes so don't take my view of it.
> 
> ABB - Aspen Burl Ball


I hope the cataracts comment was a joke, if not I'm sorry for laughing.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 26, 2021)

Barb said:


> I hope the cataracts comment was a joke, if not I'm sorry for laughing.


Nope no joke. The right eye is pretty blurry. Left eye was a surprised to me but understandable. Next step surgery. Looking forward to getting it taken care of.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 27, 2021)

Barb said:


> Because of @trc65 I had to try my hand at making a sphere. It's 2.7" in diameter. Unlike Tim, I don't think I'll become addicted to making them lol. It's not perfect but it's close enough for me. :)
> 
> View attachment 206001View attachment 206002


 the rules clearly state "only a blue lighter may be used for the purpose of showing scale" otherwise the goofy Canadian @Kenbo. Starts to twitch with his obnoxious CDO (OCD really but he prefers it to be in alphabetical order) so I'm afraid you are going to need to get in your plane, fly 400 miles to the nearest store and purchase a royal blue bic lighter and retake these pictures right away. Once you do I will be able to say the following: "wow barb, that's awesome and something I haven't tried yet but you have inspired me, if you make another could you post it in the classroom thread?" But I can't say any of that without the proper lighter...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## tmar (Mar 27, 2021)

That is really nice, Barb, but as Don pointed out da rules are da rules

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 27, 2021)

Looks like a perfect sphere to me! But it needs a family of spheres so that it is not lonely! Perhaps at least a dozen more? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 27, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> the rules clearly state "only a blue lighter may be used for the purpose of showing scale" otherwise the goofy Canadian @Kenbo. Starts to twitch with his obnoxious CDO (OCD really but he prefers it to be in alphabetical order) so I'm afraid you are going to need to get in your plane, fly 400 miles to the nearest store and purchase a royal blue bic lighter and retake these pictures right away. Once you do I will be able to say the following: "wow barb, that's awesome and something I haven't tried yet but you have inspired me, if you make another could you post it in the classroom thread?" But I can't say any of that without the proper lighter...


When I first looked at this thread I thought OMG then something started making my cloudy eyes start twitching and I couldn't figure it out!!

Bigga Me nailed it above!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Barb (Mar 27, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> the rules clearly state "only a blue lighter may be used for the purpose of showing scale" otherwise the goofy Canadian @Kenbo. Starts to twitch with his obnoxious CDO (OCD really but he prefers it to be in alphabetical order) so I'm afraid you are going to need to get in your plane, fly 400 miles to the nearest store and purchase a royal blue bic lighter and retake these pictures right away. Once you do I will be able to say the following: "wow barb, that's awesome and something I haven't tried yet but you have inspired me, if you make another could you post it in the classroom thread?" But I can't say any of that without the proper lighter...


Now that's funny!! At least this lighter is mostly blue and I didn't use a hot pink one lol. I appreciate the compliment but Tim already posted a sphere tutorial in the classroom thread and there's no way I could do a better job than that. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 27, 2021)

Barb said:


> I really need to proof my pics before I post. These are pretty blurry.


Wowzers, @Barb , that's terrific.

You DO need to broaden your field of focus so that the whole thing is in focus instead of just parts. If you can move the camera back and then zoom in again, that'll likely do the trick, then you don't have to mess w/ field of focus.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 27, 2021)

Great job Barb; looks perfect to me and the wood is fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Mar 27, 2021)

phinds said:


> Wowzers, @Barb , that's terrific.
> 
> You DO need to broaden your field of focus so that the whole thing is in focus instead of just parts. If you can move the camera back and then zoom in again, that'll likely do the trick, then you don't have to mess w/ field of focus.


Such a simple but obvious fix. It worked like a charm in a different pic that I took. Thank you. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 27, 2021)

That’s a beauty! There are times where I think Aspen burl is my favorite wood, and this is one of those times!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 28, 2021)

Where has aspen burl been all my life?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 26, 2021)

Barb said:


> I hope the cataracts comment was a joke, if not I'm sorry for laughing.





Wildthings said:


> Nope no joke. The right eye is pretty blurry. Left eye was a surprised to me but understandable. Next step surgery. Looking forward to getting it taken care of.


@Barb @Tony 
WOW 2 month later and the surgery is done and looking good on the right eye. During the surgery the Dr. mentioned to me that the severity of the cataract should be in a 85yo man not 65 yo. The next day at the follow up appointment the nurse said the Dr. recorded it as a 4++ on a scale of 1 - 4. The clarity and clearness with my new eye is remarkable. In fact if I was rendezvousing with @Nubsnstubs now and saw him it would probably scare me

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Barb (May 26, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> @Barb
> WOW 2 month later and the surgery is done and looking good on the right eye. During the surgery the Dr. mentioned to me that the severity of the cataract should be in a 85yo man not 65 yo. The next day at the follow up appointment the nurse said the Dr. recorded it as a 4++ on a scale of 1 - 4. The clarity and clearness with my new eye is remarkable. In fact if I was rendezvousing with @Nubsnstubs now and saw him it would probably scare me


Right on! I'm glad to hear that it turned out so well. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 26, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> @Barb
> WOW 2 month later and the surgery is done and looking good on the right eye. During the surgery the Dr. mentioned to me that the severity of the cataract should be in a 85yo man not 65 yo. The next day at the follow up appointment the nurse said the Dr. recorded it as a 4++ on a scale of 1 - 4. The clarity and clearness with my new eye is remarkable. In fact if I was rendezvousing with @Nubsnstubs now and saw him it would probably scare me


I was wondering why you didn't question or correct me when I gave you that piece of Red Oak and called it Cholla. Boy, he was easy. Good luck with that chunk of Oak, Barry. I have some more Oa, ummm uhh, Cholla for you in July maybe.... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## trc65 (May 26, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> @Barb
> WOW 2 month later and the surgery is done and looking good on the right eye. During the surgery the Dr. mentioned to me that the severity of the cataract should be in a 85yo man not 65 yo. The next day at the follow up appointment the nurse said the Dr. recorded it as a 4++ on a scale of 1 - 4. The clarity and clearness with my new eye is remarkable. In fact if I was rendezvousing with @Nubsnstubs now and saw him it would probably scare me



Good to hear it turned out so well for you! 

My mom had hers done a couple years ago and like you, it was a real game changer. She started noticing things she hadn't seen in years.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wildthings (May 26, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Good to hear it turned out so well for you!
> 
> My mom had hers done a couple years ago and like you, it was a real game changer. She started noticing things she hadn't seen in years.


Yeah I walked into the kitchen tonight and didn't turn on all the lights!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike Hill (May 27, 2021)

Barry, that is great news! Was it a lens replacement? I've done some offices for eye doctors and it is amazing what they are now doing! Makes my toes curl listening to what they do, but amazing nonetheless. Now, you can clearly see how ugly them 'stros uniforms are now and maybe see those scorpions before you step on them!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings (May 27, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Barry, that is great news! Was it a lens replacement? I've done some offices for eye doctors and it is amazing what they are now doing! Makes my toes curl listening to what they do, but amazing nonetheless. Now, you can clearly see how ugly them 'stros uniforms are now and maybe see those scorpions before you step on them!


Yes lens replacement! HA! Those uniforms are even more vivid and beautiful than before and if I do step on any scorpions it will be with these awesome Astros colored sandals!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike Hill (May 27, 2021)

Heck, those look like they be from Auburn! I'd be ashamed!


----------

